# Honda guy here need help planning a 240 swap



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

ok i amit nissans are not bad cars with a little TLC can eat a honda. i know everything there is to know about hondas and did many swaps.. but when my friend said he wanted a 240sx POS i knew that he can drop in some flavor of a JDM nissan engine in it.. i need some one to really give me a crash course in engine code and models .. what can be droped in with ease and not.. i come to understand S14 is just a generation number for the 95-98 and thats the car my friend wants to get..

buget wise he can afford spending up to $3000 on a used engine and tranny not counting changing what has to be done before you drop it in (timming belts,, seals and stuff).. 

he would be happy with the stock turbo which he can upgrade at a later time..

what is a SR and RB? what is a fairlady and bluebird? difference in red and black tops.. thanks in advance


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Way to cross over from the darkside....j/k...  
To answer your question, the most common JDM swap for the 240 is the ol' SR20DET drop in. The SR20DET is the motor that comes in the Silvia, the JDM version of the 240SX. The code decipherd= SR series motor, 2.0L, DOHC, EFI, turbocharged. I believe it uses the T25 turbo. Anyway, I believe the transmissions will bolt up, but you will probably need a mounting kit to allow for the extra space required for the turbo and difference in size. You'll be swapping out a KA24DE motor which is a 2.4L DOHC fuel injected motor at about 144hp. There are plenty of kits availble for this swap; it's pretty common. Search for "silvia conversion" for info. The RB motor or RB26DETT will not be able to swap into the 240 without extreme re fabbing of the engine compartment (basically not possible). It's the motor from the coveted Skyline: RB series, 2.6L, DOHC, EFI, twin t28 turbos. The Bluebird is the JDM version of a Stanza or Altima depending on the year and I think they have CA series turbo motors. A Gloria is a larger four door JDM like the maxima...proabably runs a VQ35DET nowadays, but I'm not sure. The fairlday is the JDM Z car series. They are designated with chassis codes like Z32 and Z33. The 300ZX here was equivalent to the Z32 Fairlady and had a VG30DETT motor. Now, the Z33 in Japan is cousins with the 350Z in america and they both share a VQ 3.5L motor (also used in the Infiniti G35). Your best bet is an S14 silvia SR20DET motor to drop in. $3000 should cover parts so I hear. If your interested in more in depth motor and chassis codes let me know, i have a list around here somewhere.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

stick with hondas
theres your answer
nissans are for more knowledged people 

j/k


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i beleive that the s14 sr20det came with a t28 turbo...there is two engines from the skyline you could drop in the RB20DET and the massive RB25DET.... look here for answers

http://240sxforums.com/index.php?menu=1

and for parts and engines i found this thread for you
http://240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=842


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I never knew they made a 2.5 liter...wasn't the RB20DET the first skyline motor (1989)? I wonder if the OBD stuff would matter or if any of the electronics would have trouble being mated. I believe they had an N/A version (RB20DE) too.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i forgot to mention the CA18DET is also another engine that can be swapped into the 240. I dunno if there was a a N/A RB engine i would have to look around to say yes or no first


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ca18det are rare.. they stopped making those when the sr20's came out and usually, they have high mileage or not in good condition..

i think there was a n/a rb engine.. it was proably called rb__de..hahaha..don't take my word for it..

rb25 goes into r33 skylines


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *i think there was a n/a rb engine.. it was proably called rb__de..hahaha..don't take my word for it..
> 
> rb25 goes into r33 skylines *


the rb25 is from the skyline and can be put into a 240sx

http://240skyline.nissanpower.com/index.html

the pictures didnt work for me but the car is real


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes i have seen a couple of those.. MUCHO power..
i was referring to BeEleven when he said "i never knew they made a 2.5liter..."
sorry for the confusion


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> *I never knew they made a 2.5 liter...wasn't the RB20DET the first skyline motor (1989)? I wonder if the OBD stuff would matter or if any of the electronics would have trouble being mated. I believe they had an N/A version (RB20DE) too. *


Actually, the first Skyline was built in the 1950's by the Prince Motorcar Company that Nissan assimilated in the 1960's and has been built ever since.Remember also that there were several different levels of Skyline-even a 4 door sedan.The RB26DETT was also used in the Staega ,I believe, which was a 4 door station wagon.I am unsure when the RB series engines were introduced though.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *yes i have seen a couple of those.. MUCHO power..
> i was referring to BeEleven when he said "i never knew they made a 2.5liter..."
> sorry for the confusion *


no problem vsp3c

if i was to build up a SR20 i would get the internals beef'd up and slap on a really big HKS turbo........ skyline who?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

-red top SR20DET's are from S13's. black tops are from S14 & 15's. there are also black tops in 180SX RPS13's. they are the same as red top S13, not S14. S13's make 202hp; S14's=217hp; S15=247hp. an S13 would be best value @ about $2000+install. the rest are kinda expensive and have little benefit; S14's just run the T25 harder and S15's have a T28, still pretty small; and it'll cost twice as much. the six speed also makes the S15 install VERY tricky. their only disadvantage is their aluminum block won't hold more than 450hp for long.

-the RB25DET (skyline GT-S, not GT-R) isn't too hard a swap, but is a little more involved. but with a whole front clip you should be ok . they are quite a bit heavier, require more work for install (though not too much custom, contrary to popular belief) and cost about $3500 on their own, but have way more potential than anyone could realistically use on the street.

-a good compromise is the KA24DE (stock engine). surprised? with a $3000 turbo kit you'll have about 250hp and an easier install than either the SR or RB. plus a T04 and FMIC, so you won't need to spend $ on them later. all you need after that is fuel & engine management for 300hp+. then build the internals and it'll hold 450hp+ easily. cheap compared to an SR swap bc you don't need a swap, a bigger turbo, or a new intercooler. plus it won't leave you wearing your block. the downside? hmm...i don't know...it's not "JDM" i guess. but i say screw JDM, i want as much power as i can get for as little money as i can spend.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i personally like the SR20DET  phase2motortrend race car is pushing 474hp on 25psi with the stock bottom end.. they are going for 500hp pretty soon *drool* anyways, the s13 sr20's have T25 turbos on them. the s14 and s15 sr20's have T28 turbos on them. the S14 has a T28 ball bearing but the S15 has a T28 Ball Bearing with a cast divider wall between turbocharger exhaust flow turbine and turbocharger exhaust actuator wastegate flapper

i'm don't want to start another hositle discussion/argument, but this is what i would do.

option 1: get the sr20det
option 2: mod the ka24de
option 3: get the rb20det or rb25det

even though the rb makes a lot of power, it would be my last option.. just my 2 pennies


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i'd get a rb20det


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

gotta love it when people ask for advice then never come back...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

myoung said:


> *gotta love it when people ask for advice then never come back... *


LOL..so true..

lionel, since you seem to know a lot of skylines and rb's.. i have heard that japan considers rb20 and rb25 to be crap. that's why it's so cheap..the rb26 is a different story.. but i heard that rb20 and rb25 is crap..this is from a very reliable source =) am i hearing things right? thnx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the RB20DET is crap compared to the SR20DET says Night the famous guy who is known for his RB25DET in his 240
RB25DET isn't crap its actually quite nice, i wish i had one but i'm stuck with my KA for now, until then ( muahahahahahhahaa)


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I used to drive a honda (integra gsr) before i got my 240 so i think i have a say in this. Also i had a '98 accord 4 door ex.

Gesuzz, pos 240? Uhh... By the time my '98 gsr it hit 87k miles things started failing and falling apart. I ended up spending over 600 on parts alone to replace warn materials. And i rarely hit redline or ever raced it.

The accord which was brand new '98 ( my 2nd car) was a total lemon. Panels were shaky and rattling, turn signal busted, seat was shifting, possibly everythign you can imagine going wrong it did. 

Now when you say POS 240 it hurts my feelings. My brother had a '95 240 with 130k miles which he sold to his friend. I just saw the car today and it's still in awesome condition. Not to mention it was still the same timing belt mind you. 

Congrats to your buddy buying a 240. Although there's a lot of aftermarket parts to build up a honda motor, the hp increase is only minimal. If you plan on turboing it good luck. I haven't met a single person who has turbo'd there b16, b18c, or b20 motor driven it reliably. Not ONE. If they did blow it they ended up spending over 8 grand total. You know that baby blue gsr you see on VIS body kit magazines with prelude lights in the back - it blew. Not to mention it was fully built. A buddy of mind running 9 psi on a built b18c blew his motor with white smoke 'n all trailing behind him. Another buddy of mine rebuilt his engine for the 3rd time and has thrown over 8k on his motor and is now leaking oil. Another friend of mine had a 95' gsr with a turbonetics kit blew his motor at 7psi.

Hondas are great daily drivers and rice rockets. Rice rockets meaning they're fun to fix up here and there, but once you start hitting the track they're as see through as a man caught with his hands down his pants. Btw I don't know of any front wheel drive cars that've won successfully in any professional racing series? Have you? I can mention the Real Time crew, but have you noticed how much the bmw's behind 'em are riding their ass, so much that the real time crew always cuts them off/hits them consistently. Bunch of bs fi you ask me. Oh another thing ever watch JGTC series? Have you noticed Hondas run in a class of their own (below the REAL sports cars)? 

Point made.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah..hondas aren't that great if you wanna race and drive the car hard.. running 7 or 9 psi and blowing engines are rather sad.. the phase2 sr20 is running 25psi right now on a stock bottome end..very impressive. hondas do make great cars but only reason that they run such low boost is because of their compression ratio.

hondas have small displacement which forces the engines to run higher compression ratios.. this isn't that great for the engine.. the engine takes a lot more abuse, even at lower rpms.. only honda that i like is NSX and RSX. NSX = drool..need i say more? RSX = i just like it personally..only bad thing is that fixing up the engine costs so much and takes a lot of work.. anyways, i hope that honda would start building awesome rwd cars with 2.0+ displacements.. i would buy one after i'm done with my 240. i know they make good cars =)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

arghhhh, you and your drools, lol


----------

